# 2019 Trek Powerfly FS 7! Please help



## RidingAlong (Oct 8, 2019)

New to the forum, and new to ebike too!
I love it. I was able to ride out longer and have more of a laid back experience in comparison to analog mtb,
I use analog for workout and a more adrenaline ride. 
But I love ebike. 

So this Powerfly fs7... With the Bosch Powerline CX. Anything I need to know about carrying for it? How and when do I charge the battery. Ect? Anyone with this bike got any info a new user like me could use?


----------



## Dirtrider127 (Sep 17, 2010)

analog mtb? ut::skep:


----------



## honkinunit (Aug 6, 2004)

RidingAlong said:


> New to the forum, and new to ebike too!
> I love it. I was able to ride out longer and have more of a laid back experience in comparison to analog mtb,
> I use analog for workout and a more adrenaline ride.
> But I love ebike.
> ...


If you received the paperwork with the bike, you should have received a pile of Bosch manuals and one of them will tell you about the battery. You are wise to ask the question - batteries need certain care to get maximum lifespan.

Bottom line: store at temps above 40F and below 100F. Don't charge the battery when it is really cold. If you are putting the bike away for an extended period, the battery should be at around 60% charge. Other facts below.

Here is a link to Bosch battery recommendations:

https://www.bosch-ebike.com/us/news/11-questions-about-the-ebike-battery/


----------



## rancher52 (Aug 16, 2019)

I just got the same bike, as usual everything is it's own piece, the books suck, one notable is battery has no memory, Storage temp has to be above freezing, Other notable is keys do nothing but release battery, as far as hauling I just keep battery installed. Did I say directions sucked other than that fun ride, I raised the handlebars 65mm, for better comfort.Find our anything share.

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## rancher52 (Aug 16, 2019)

Wow, to bad the bike didn't come with those directions , very informative 

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## kaleidopete (Feb 7, 2015)

So my Powerfly FS is doing great. Some notes though. I got mine the first of this year. At 1700 miles I needed a new chain, I was told the chains will wear out pretty fast. Now at 3500 miles another chain was needed, which sounds about right. Also new tires, my originals are pretty worn down and even though I alternate between studded Cakeeaters for winter ice and summer original tires it's time to replace the original ones. I chose the new Schwalbe Eddy Current tires with soft rubber. Ain't cheap though at $103. each


----------



## matt4x4 (Dec 21, 2013)

For the price people are paying for store bought ebikes, which most of the price consists of liability coverage, well for the price ppl pay, should be given your own personal technician from China to live with the purchaser.



rancher52 said:


> Wow, to bad the bike didn't come with those directions , very informative
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## mtbbiker (Apr 8, 2004)

kaleidopete said:


> So my Powerfly FS is doing great. Some notes though. I got mine the first of this year. At 1700 miles I needed a new chain, I was told the chains will wear out pretty fast. Now at 3500 miles another chain was needed, which sounds about right. Also new tires, my originals are pretty worn down and even though I alternate between studded Cakeeaters for winter ice and summer original tires it's time to replace the original ones. I chose the new Schwalbe Eddy Current tires with soft rubber. Ain't cheap though at $103. each
> View attachment 1288495


How are you liking the Eddy Current tires?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kaleidopete (Feb 7, 2015)

mtbbiker said:


> How are you liking the Eddy Current tires?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


They roll really well, I thought they might be slow, but not so. I run them at 15psi and they still feel pretty hard. Great grip in sand, mud, rocks & wet leaves. I like them better than the original Bontrager's I had. These do not feel soft in any way. Pretty beefy.


----------



## rancher52 (Aug 16, 2019)

My LBS, insisted Bycicle chains needed replaced every 1,500 miles or less , sounded reasonable even with non E-bikes.I also have Trek 7 FS , big reason to buy local is support, ride before you buy, at my age I want to ride not figure out what went wrong. Cheers .

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## matt4x4 (Dec 21, 2013)

Riding ebikes is fun! Go further on the trails with less effort is just amazing!

Caring for the ebike, well try to do shallower discharges as that will prolong your battery life which batteries are expensive. That means charge up the battery every time. Their BMS inside the battery is good at protecting it so the amount of power it puts out is a non issue.
If you are not going to be riding for a while, charge up to about 60 to 70% if you have a guage for the amount of juice you have in the battery.


----------



## kaleidopete (Feb 7, 2015)

Uh-Oh.....Time for a new rear cassette. 3600 miles and I even put a new chain on 1600 miles ago. but today on power climbs the chain was jumping off the sprocket.


----------

